

Fast Natural Language Date Parser using Lex/Yacc/C - kmussel
https://github.com/kmussel/Moment

======
tarr11
Cool, reminds me of this chronic <https://github.com/mojombo/chronic>

I've been looking for a JS version. Perhaps this could be a starting point.

